# Isopod culture temps



## FortWayneFrogMaster (Jan 24, 2018)

I’ve seen the best breeding temp for an isopod master culture is low to mid 80s. What is the best way to get said temps? Would I be able to place a heat pad under? Mini space heater? Experiences?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I used to run my bug closet with a couple of small, low wattage (40w), lamps. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/79208-pumilo-dougs-bugs-my-new-closet.html

A heat lamp, for snakes and lizards, would have been a better choice, but my lamps were already on hand to recycle.

A $30 Inkbird electronic temp controller would help stabilize it.


----------



## Louis (Apr 23, 2014)

Low wattage heat pad without a thermostat works fine for me, I just put something under the culture so it's not in direct contact with the heat mat.
It's well worth providing them some additional heat as it really makes a difference to their rate of reproduction in some cases.
In one of my gecko tanks for some reason huge numbers of baby but not adult isopods congregate right under the basking lamp during the hottest part of the day when temps in that spot reach around 32c. I'm confused by it as I can't think why the smallest, and most vulnerable to dessication, would be so attracted to the hottest, dryest part of the tank.


----------

